# Outback Actual Weight



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I have been considering an OB for several weeks. The posted weight on OB's we like are on the heavy side for our TV.

Looking at the OB brochure I see two option packages each adding an additional 300 lbs. (Must have looked at the brochure like a zillion times and didnt see that! LOL)









I thought all OB's were the same - all fully loaded.

What does your 26RKS or 26RLS weigh? Any advice?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We have never weighed at a scale, hopefully those who have will chime in. So we just go w/ the dry weight of 5440lbs.

Tami


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Flash,

Honestly if your concerned about 300 lbs you may want to look at a smaller TT or larger TV. The UVW (Unloaded Vehicle Weight) is roughly accurate but each unit once owned becomes a fingerprint as each person loads more or less and differently.

A way to initially keep yourself out of trouble weight-wise is to not exceed 80% of the Tow Vehicles tow capacity. 20% sounds like a lot but its that left over margin that ensures safe breaking, hill climbing and general get-you-out-of-trouble reserve.

Many, many people have taken the capacities to the limit or exceeded them. Yours truly as well. Some of us learn the hard way, some have yet to learn. There are a lot of people that will help you here. Do not hold back on your questions. You won't be sorry. The only stupid question here is the one not asked. And we all want to help have and enjoy an Outback. BUT no one want to see you get into a pickle either.

I may be going way beyond where you needed. And if so I apologize. but consider how much weight you'll be loading with Food, Clothes, chairs, grills, pots, plates, pans, tools etc, etc. these items stack up quickly and they are not "nice-to-haves" or incidentals. And that is just your camper. That doesn't take into account what goes into your truck. The weights don't include anything beyond the driver and a tank of gas.

Make sure you're leaving a margin on all your capacities. Be safe, help us help you a bit more with some specifics on your Tow Vehicle and the unit your looking at.

Eric


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

The two option packages are 600 lbs additional.

Our Tahoe is rated to tow 6700 lbs.

We dont take anything with us that is not necessary for short trips.

I dont know why the OBs are so heavy compared with other similar trailers. Maybe all the thermfoil cabinets?

The DW really like the 26RKS model. I am thinking a shorter model would pull easier.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

FlashG said:


> The two option packages are 600 lbs additional.
> 
> Our Tahoe is rated to tow 6700 lbs.
> 
> We dont take anything with us that is not necessary for short trips.


Hi there









Even without you and your DW in the TT, you may be overweight







but others who know the Tahoe and the specs on your TT-model choices can help you more.

Just as a reference point: We have a 25RSS and, last year, towed with a Toyota 4-Runner rated to 7k lbs. We are 2 adult wilderness campers with no kids, so pack VERY lightly... and the 25RSS, ready for _our_ style of camping, weighed in at 6800 WITHOUT liquids. Not only was this too close for safety, but we were also grinding the 4Runner to a slow death.

We still have the beloved 4Runner but now tow with a Tundra, rated to 10k lbs!!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Regarding my original question about option packages -

Do they add to the weight ? (Cuz the brochure says it does.)

And why is that, since all OBs come fully loaded and only one way.

I called the OB specialist at Keystone and he says the shipping weight is the weight including all factory equipment. So the brochure weight matches their shipping weight. (at least on the models I asked about)


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Flash,

We had painted ourselves into a corner so to speak. We went by the brochure numbers and bought a 28 rs-ds and promised ourselves that we would load it lightly. Well back then we didn't think about the GVRW of the Yukon 1500 just what the book said we could tow.

We are lucky enough to have a scale no more than 2 miles away so here is what the numbers told us:

Yukon with me and full tank of gas: 6050
Yukon with me and full tank of gas and the OB hitched: 7060

The hitch is adding 1010 pounds to the Yukon, and at 7060 we were 140 pounds from our GVRW for the truck. (I still have 4 more people and a dog to haul)

The trailer loaded with our food and supplies (2 6V batteries) weighs in at 7490, our combined weight was high at 13540.

All that being said, we've upgraded to a Yukon XL 2500 which is giving a much larger cushion in the weights, and offers better trans and brakes and a motor more suited to towing.

The 2007 numbers from Keystone for our trailer 28 rs-ds were:
Shipping wt 6060
Carrying 1815
Tongue 760


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

FlashG said:


> Regarding my original question about option packages -
> 
> Do they add to the weight ? (Cuz the brochure says it does.)
> 
> ...


There are options, but they come as packages......

Most dealers will get them with both packages right away, hence, no individual options.

This right from the website;

Designer package 
Comfort package 
Pullout pantry (n/a on all models) 
Carbon monoxide detector 
Exterior picnic table 
Tub surround 
Outside camp kitchen 
14" Spare tire kit 
6-Gal. gas/elec. DSI water heater 
Oven 
Stabilizer jacks (4) 
2 Security lights at side 
Outback Comfort Package
TV Antenna/Cable 
Microwave 
AM/FM/CD Stereo 
Awning 
13,500 BTU Ducted A/C with Remote
(Approx. Wt. 200 Lbs.) 
Outback Designer Package
Oval mirror 
Wall Border 
Cloth Shower Curtain 
Laundry Hamper 
Bathroom Accessories 
Brushed Nickel Coat Hooks 
Utensil Rack 
Sofa Pillows 
Innerspring Mattress 
Bedspread 
LP/Battery Cover 
Chrome Bumper Cover 
Catch-All Tray 
Raised Panel Refrigerator 
Recessed Cutting board
(Approx. Wt. 300 Lbs.)

Propane tanks and batteries are not included in the weight either.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, they add to the weight. The listed weight is bare-bones, "from the Factory".

Why do they do this? Well, technically, those items are Optional. My understanding tho' is that, because most folks want them, most dealers order ALL Outbacks with BOTH packages. I suppose a buyer could order an Outback with only 1, or neither, of the packages....but Keystone still needs to provide the weight in its brochures and on the On-Board Stickers. I suppose reporting the weight as they do is likely the best way for them to accomodate possible ordering variations. Also keep in mind that most of us have found our TTs to actually weigh a fair amount more than expected.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Basically the Outback comes only one way - fully loaded.

All Mandatory Options. LOL

The weight is the shipping weight - with options. (that arent really options) This was told to me today by Keystone.

So if you add 600 lbs to every OB, You have a VERY HEAVY Trailer.

Outbacks are supposed to be light trailers. Even the smallest OB would come in at nearly 2.5 tons!

Just sharing what I was told. grins


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

FlashG said:


> Basically the Outback comes only one way - fully loaded.
> 
> All Mandatory Options. LOL
> 
> ...


You need to look at eack individual trailer and on the inside of the cabinet in the kitchen, there is the beloved sticker. It will give you a shipping weight for that trailer.

To answer your question, as Steve said. The Outbacks come one way. Keystone lists options, but they really are not options. It just give people false hope.

FWIW,

Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Flash, I towed our 25rss with a 2003 Tahoe and was not happy one bit maybe it's just me but I like to be able to go where I want and not worry about over working my truck . I tried everything from air intake, exhaust and rearend gears and ended up trading it for a 3/4 ton. The gears made a big difference. The 6700 rating sound like you have 3.42 gears? Check your glove box for the codes to know for sure what you have. You can up your rating to 7200-7400 by changing them out to 3.73 and 8200-8400 with 4.10's. This upgrade is going to run around 1000 for a 4x2 and double for a 4x4. As far as the pulling power of the small block always tow in 3rd with the tow/haul mode on and be ready to downshift into 2 gear and hold it around 4000 rpm and 55 mph when you are climbing a grade and sometimes with a strong head wind. Where do you live and are there any hills in your future? As far as wheel base you should be OK with a 26 foot model and a good W/D hitch but this about your limit. The Tahoe will do the job but all the extra work will take it's toll over time. I think you will find most 26 foot brand TT's will come in about 6000- 7000 pounds when you add all the options. It's just that some give you a base weight and some give you actual weight, I think Outback tries to give actual weight on their web site. Kirk


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I have the 3.73 gears with 6,700 capacity. The 4.10 gears will give 7.700 towing capacity. This is according to my owners manual.

I just got back from Dealer and checked the cabinet sticker on the 26RKS. There is only 40 lbs difference from the sticker to the brochure.

My Tahoe is a 2007 with 5,000 miles and love it. Maybe I cant go with the Outback. Yikes


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Basically the Outback comes only one way - fully loaded.
> 
> All Mandatory Options. LOL
> 
> ...


You need to look at eack individual trailer and on the inside of the cabinet in the kitchen, there is the beloved sticker. It will give you a shipping weight for that trailer.

To answer your question, as Steve said. The Outbacks come one way. Keystone lists options, but they really are not options. It just give people false hope.

FWIW,

Tim
[/quote]

The sticker inside the cabinet is the UVW. That is NOTHING more then the weight of the trailer and bascially the shell .. You need to go and actually have the trailer weighted to get the proper weight ..

My trialer weighed 600 pounds more then the sticker in the cabinet.. remember -- the UVW does NOT include batteries, propane, or APPLIANCES!!!

There is a measure before congress to make each trailer manufacturer put the actual weight odf each trailer on the sticker inside after being actually weighed -- this measure has been defeated virtually every year by the RV Manaufacturer lobbyist -- I mean lets face it -- how could a dealer sell you a 6000 pound trailer that actually had a sticker weight of 6700 ---- but currently with a UVW sticker they do it all the time...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

FlashG said:


> I have the 3.73 gears with 6,700 capacity. The 4.10 gears will give 7.700 towing capacity. This is according to my owners manual.
> 
> I just got back from Dealer and checked the cabinet sticker on the 26RKS. There is only 40 lbs difference from the sticker to the brochure.
> 
> My Tahoe is a 2007 with 5,000 miles and love it. Maybe I cant go with the Outback. Yikes


I feel your pain brother. I had a 2005 Envoy and loved that car. But, IMHO, it could not tow my 21RS SAFELY.

So I traded it for a 2005 1500 Sierra. Even now, I am pretty much at my limits for towing safely. I wanted to trade up to a 2500HD, but did not have the resources to go that route.

As far as being known for "light weight", I really never had that impression about Outbacks. They are not HEAVY weights either. Just about mid range for campers.

I looked hard at the so called "light weights". Most of them were hybirds, and had the stamped metal floor structure. Research on these showed some pretty scary failures, and I did not like the "tent end" beds.

The Outback was the best choice for my family. A lot of camper for the money. In fact, you might want to take a second look at a 21RS. It's weight vs. your towing limits are close, but probably doable if you watch what you pack.

What you are doing right now is exactly what you should be doing....research. Then you can make the best decision for your family.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

FlashG said:


> I dont know why the OBs are so heavy compared with other similar trailers. Maybe all the thermfoil cabinets?


 I think you will find that the options you would have as part of another trailer would put you in the same ball park as the Outback. The UVW is not very useful as has been stated because it misses so much other weight.

When making you assessment for how much trailer you can have always look at the GVWR of the trailer. My 26RS is at the 6000lb GVWR ready for camping with no water. The cabinet sticker was 5200lb and at the time the brocher weight was 4400 lb. Very misleading but Keystone seem to have corrected the numbers recently to reflect the real weight as shipped.

I would like to see actual weights per trailer so the manufacturers would need to keep tabs on the realistic weight that thier customer has to deal with. This would keep useless competetive UVW weights out of the brocher that shoppers compare to.

Just my opinion but your Tahoe would struggle with my 26RS (now rated at 7000 GVWR) but for short local trips you would be OK with carful weight control and a properly adjusted hitch such as the Reese HP dual cam (the one I have) or the other popular Equilizer hitch.

Camping is very much about compromises and choosing a trailer is just the start.

Good luck and be safe


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

The weight difference between the small OBs and the medium size OBs is only about 500 lbs. That is only the weight of a few of the mandatory options. LOL

Math Problem:

Take One Medium Outback
Remove the Slide out from the Outback in the back.
Take the AC off the top of the Outback.
Take the Beer out of the front of the Outback.
No need for the Refer for the BEER in the back of the Outback.
That leaves the holding tanks empty "downunder" the Outback.

Lets see, that puts the "grossly undervalued weight of the Outback"

(GUVWOB)

at approximately negative -200


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I really don't understand what you are trying to say with the above post. Are you attempting to express displeasure with the manufacturers' reported weight of the Outback line of Keystone products by making an attempt to be humorous? I apologize in advance if that is incorrect but I really don't get what you are trying to say.







I will try to be as helpful as I can nevertheless.

You might look at another trailer with similar construction and pricing to Outback to see if the weights are in the same range. Then, ask owners of those trailers what they really weigh once they hit the scales. I researched this topic thoroughly prior to purchasing our 23RS (originally wanted a 28RSDS or 27RSDS) and found that all mfg's in the lines we were considering do this "under-reporting" of actual weights. Lessee...Forest River and K-Z were the contenders in addition to the Keystone product we bought. All of them did the same thing - reported one weight and what we found out was the actual weight we would be pulling, it was higher. Come to think of it, Ford does the same thing. We only found that out when I took my truck to the scales. That was an eye-opener.

I think the best course of action that I could suggest is just to do what we did - research everything and make a decision that is best for you and your family. We selected Outback but there were several other trailers that were similar which I am sure would be just fine. We almost bought a K-Z Frontier but if you want to crack on Outback for weight, you will feel really pumped up about that K-Z line of trailers! Check out the rear slide mechanism on a Frontier! Whoa! Their rear slide mechanism is probably 20x heavier. Oh wait...you can't. They quit making them.









Forest River Surveyor/ Grand Surveyor perhaps? We found the same thing with them - the reported weights of the trailer by the mfg. was not what the actual weight you would end up pulling was. I wish that the actual weights of the trailers was more accurately reported but it seems to be an industry wide problem that I can tell. I would say, "your mileage may vary" but in your case it is more appropriate to say "your weight may vary". Mine does for dang sure and I have a 40" waistline to prove it.









-CC


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry, didnt mean to offend. Some manufacturers are realizing there is a problem with accurate weight disclosure and are posting and certifying weights. All the shopping and research is without merit unless buyers have accurate data.

I appreciate the actual product experiences shared in this forum.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I think the best course of action that I could suggest is just to do what we did - research everything and make a decision that is best for you and your family. We selected Outback but there were several other trailers that were similar which I am sure would be just fine.  We almost bought a K-Z Frontier but if you want to crack on Outback for weight, you will feel really pumped up about that K-Z line of trailers! Check out the rear slide mechanism on a Frontier! Whoa! Their rear slide mechanism is probably 20x heavier. Oh wait...you can't. They quit making them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this site...Not only do I learn somthing new almost everytime I come here, I find people with my sense of....writing ability too!!!







Happy 4th of July everyone!!!


----------

